# Cereal Box Prizes



## Furryanimal (Feb 20, 2019)

https://flashbak.com/cereal-box-prizes-from-the-1970s-and-1980s-406843/


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 20, 2019)

Gee I never had any of those in fact, I rarely ate cold cereal!

Today I like Coco Puffs now and then.... go figure,


----------



## jujube (Feb 20, 2019)

Oh, the fights at my house over who got the prize in the box...….  "you got one the last time!!  No I didn't!!!  Yes you did!!!  MOOOOOOMMMMMM!!!!"


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 20, 2019)

I remember Frogmen from the 1950s, but I think we had to send in a box top and 25 cents. (or maybe that was for extra ones)  Such fun, though!


----------



## Seeker (Feb 20, 2019)

We used to get dish rags on I think... dog food bags.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 20, 2019)

I don't remember eating much cereal out of a box ,we ate oatmeal and leftover rice.

Rice with milk and sugar sometimes raisins.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 20, 2019)

Most of those shown were after my time, but I do remember the frogmen.  You put baking soda into a compartment to make them "swim".  I also recall a Rice Krispies ring (Snap, Krackle, or Pop ... I think I had Krackle).  The face on the ring was made of soft rubber and there was a little crank to turn to make the face move.  IIRC, that one required 25 cents and several box tops.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 20, 2019)

Did the parachute men come out of cereal boxes? I kinda remember my brother playin with those.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 20, 2019)

I remember the frogmen as well. My grandpa found a huge, tall glass jar. We put it on the kitchen table and filled it with water. I had such fun watching them go up and down. I probably went through most of my Mom's baking soda.


----------



## Fyrefox (Feb 23, 2019)

I can remember getting small plastic toys out of a cereal box, and sending in box tops for items listed on the box that were always a disappointment when they arrived!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 24, 2019)

I remember waiting weeks to get this ring from Kix cereal. I was so excited when it finally arrived. Should have kept it as they easily bring $50 and up now.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 24, 2019)

Back in the 1950's,  I remember getting Snap, Crackle and Pop hand puppets in Rice Krispies boxes.   Really nice,  good quality.  
Wish I had saved them.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2019)

Come to think of it now, Rice Krispies and Kix were 2 cold cereals I did enjoy.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 24, 2019)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 62657



I guess I mis-remembered from 70 years ago ..  ...  thought they were in the box, but okay.  They came with the body and all stuffed into the head.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 24, 2019)

They were in a box Bonnie. I should have explained that this is an advertising poster. You are right.


----------



## jujube (Feb 24, 2019)

Remember the certificate for a square inch of land in Alaska that came in some cereal box?  Quaker Oats?  I think I own about six square inches of Alaska....maybe I should homestead.....


----------



## Pappy (Feb 25, 2019)

I wonder if I can still claim my land that I had.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 25, 2019)

Too late Pappy, you forgot to pay the taxes.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klondike_Big_Inch_Land_Promotion



Pappy said:


> I wonder if I can still claim my land that I had.
> 
> View attachment 62702


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 25, 2019)

When you are out prowling around the flea markets keep an eye peeled for one of these tokens from Force cereal.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 25, 2019)

Boy, are these days long gone ...  there was a time back in the 50's  when you could get your kitchen dishes in boxes of oatmeal and also detergents. 

http://antiquememories.blogspot.com/2012/02/remember-when-dishes-came-in-oatmeal.html


----------

